# My First Boneless L.O.L.



## meateater (Dec 9, 2009)

I've had many but not like this one. I marinated it in lemon pepper with added sea salt,tarragon, dill and lemon juice. I also injected it and let it rest in the fridge about 24 hours + -. I put it on the UDS and smoked with cherry at 225* until 140*, put it back in the bowl with the cover from my crock pot and a towel over the top for 30 minutes. It came out way better than I thought it would, kinda impressed. Usually I take better QVIEW pics but this one didn't come out that well. I have a thought for a better marinade nextime. Enjoy.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks like you ended up with some serious color.  Good Job!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks great nice job


----------



## rivet (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks nice! How'd all the flavors from the marinade and the injection play out?  Great color, too!


----------



## meateater (Dec 9, 2009)

I know the bottom looks RAW but its actually a smoke ring. The bottled marinade was just that, bottled. It worked OK this time but the mad scientist has a plan for a homemade marinade for next time.


----------

